# Windows Home Server & DirecTV HD DVR



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

Has anyone gotten Video streaming to function from their Windows Home Server and any of the HD DVRs?

All my video's show 'x' next to them


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a Vista MMC PC running Intel ViiV and Windows Media Player 11 and very few videos that display with the "X". You can try to use WMP11 or install TVersity, but I don't know about the media server in Windows Home Server.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

Have you installed Playon? You'll need to install WMP11 which is not as easy as it sounds. Go to the Playon website and click on FAQ. You'll find a method for installing Windows Media Player 11 on WHS. I've been able to stream netflix, hulu and tversity. However, an xbox makes a much better media extender than the D box.


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

I installed tversity... they all play *just can't FF!!*

All my videos are .mp4's...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

psubill78 said:


> Has anyone gotten Video streaming to function from their Windows Home Server and any of the HD DVRs?
> 
> All my video's show 'x' next to them


The HRs only understand a single video format: MPEG2-TS (transport stream). Likely none of your videos are in this format, and WHS doesn't do any transcoding.

A program like Tversity DOES transcode (convert on the fly) video, which is why most folks who are trying to stream video to their HR end up using Tversity.

The HRs were designed to work with Intel's Viiv, which is a somewhat non-standard implementation of DLNA, and is no longer being developed. Thus, unless you have a Viiv setup, you can't do any trickplay functions. Though this technically could be changed to support the standard method, allowing Tversity and other standard servers to serve content with trickplay capabilities, there may be contractual issues with Intel that prevent it. So, at least for now, with Tversity or any other transcoding Media Server, you can play videos, but not FF or REW.


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

IIP said:


> The HRs only understand a single video format: MPEG2-TS (transport stream). Likely none of your videos are in this format, and WHS doesn't do any transcoding.
> 
> A program like Tversity DOES transcode (convert on the fly) video, which is why most folks who are trying to stream video to their HR end up using Tversity.
> 
> The HRs were designed to work with Intel's Viiv, which is a somewhat non-standard implementation of DLNA, and is no longer being developed. Thus, unless you have a Viiv setup, you can't do any trickplay functions. Though this technically could be changed to support the standard method, allowing Tversity and other standard servers to serve content with trickplay capabilities, there may be contractual issues with Intel that prevent it. So, at least for now, with Tversity or any other transcoding Media Server, you can play videos, but not FF or REW.


Viiv will not play a mpeg2-ts stream (ie DVD with 5.1 audio) I make it my mission to post that everytime someone spouts out that Viiv does trickplay to point this out before someone goes and builds a media server for this function and this function only like me.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

True, which is why DirecTV should recode their media player to use DLNA standards for trickplay. At this point, with Viiv being long dead, Intel shouldn't have a problem, and it would help all the people who want to use Media Share.


----------



## madgrizzle (May 23, 2007)

I both love and hate MediaShare. I love it because I want to use it to watch my movies, but hate it because I can't fast forward or rewind.


----------

